# would a 30-30 work



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

i have shot some nice yotes and lots of fox at my parents farm but that was with a shotgun with 04 buck with and shots at only 50 yards and it will knock em down pretty good with one or two shoots but now i've tryed in north central nodak and they have been freezing up at 100-150 yards and i was wondering if my 30-30 would work and wouldn't mess them up to bad cause i do skin them and sell the pelt and i was wondering it that would bust them up to bad and how small of a grain bullet is there for one and i do need factory loads cause i don't reload for 30-30 any help or ideas i couldn't really find any threads on 30-30 for yotes and i know the 30-06 blew a big hole through one while i was deer hunting and i had to sew that one up before the guy that buys mine would take it so i just what to know if that would work this year until i can find a smaller rifle

P.S. this new snow will really help i think that i might have to try it this weekend should still be enough moon left :sniper:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

It all comes down to if you don't have any options just hunt with what you have! The 30-30 isn't the best fur gun but if thats all you have it's better then not hunting at all. So yes the 30-30 will probaly blow the yotes up a little more then a "fur friendly" gun but your still out there hunting aren't you.
Are you calling exclusively at night?


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

if u want to shoot the coyote and want all the meat already off him one shot 30-30 good choice lol but besides that go hunting anyway its like shoot a squerell with a bazooka its another reason "just to go hunting"


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

if you can find a nice light ballistic tip for it you should able to minimize the damage.

The ballistic tips are designed to "mushroom" on impact and transfer all energy into the animal. It isn't supposed to leave an exit wound.

If it is like any other .30-30, you will run into problems of a spire point in a tube magazine.

You won't get top dollar, but you'll definite get something for what remains.


----------



## .17remman (Dec 7, 2004)

Do not used pointed-tipped bullets in a tube feed lever action. Even though the 30-30 has very little recoil, they may detonate in the gun when the tip of the bullet hits the primer of the cartridge in front of it. A 30-30 can be used with the lighter bullets, 110 or 130 grains, and at 150 yards should not exit. I have shot rock-chucks with the 110 grain bullets, and the bullet only exited 1 out of 5 shots. Happy hunting.


----------



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

thanks guys yeah i do a lot of calling at night it just seems a lot cooler when you get a couple packs howling in different directions then five minutes later you have them all over ya but if i find a nice area on a hill or something i'll call it during the day but i usually go scouting for sign during the day and asking landowners where they have been seeing them if you guys are having problems getting them just start asking farmers they love it when ask to hunt yotes and it's a plus to get to know some farmers for waterfowl season. yea that's the smallest rifle i have right now untill i can afford to get something more fur friendly just wondering what would be some safe and light loads if not i'll just have to try for head shots


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Woodie1,

Woodie1 I am not trying to be the english police but if you use punctuation it is a lot easier to read your posts you can figure out where one sentences starts and one begins and then people can comprehend your discussion a little easier i know that using and visiting chat rooms has made people ignore these rules i am just trying to give you some advice so please don't take this as a slam i have really enjoyed your posts and the info contained in them it is just hard to follow them and they take a little longer to read i want to continue reading the posts so try to do this next time i have not looked at every one of your posts so please don't take offense if one used good english and grammar rules i just remember seeing a few that were like that good luck this season and hopefully this helps you out talk to you later.


----------

